# Q2 TL bonus



## Inboundbeast (Aug 23, 2022)

Has anyone heard anything about the Q2 TL performance bonus? Like how much and when the chosen candidates may receive it?


----------



## Coqui (Aug 24, 2022)

The amount varies but they are going to be given in October.


----------



## BackupTL (Aug 24, 2022)

CoquiAzul said:


> The amount varies but they are going to be given in October.


Yup, it's based on your pay and average hours over the eligible period (Q1 through 2 I'm assuming).

ETLs nominate with the SD and submit it to district. District then selects recipients based on a limit similar to the limit that stores get for TM award bonus/DEO limits.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 25, 2022)

Exactly! I had to submit the nominations for my store a few weeks ago. Statements then get released in October.


----------



## TheClopen (Sep 8, 2022)

CoquiAzul said:


> The amount varies but they are going to be given in October.


----------

